
Freelancer.com a bad site for workers - Seeker999
Has anyone else here found freelancer a bad site for workers? I think, from the point of view of workers, that the site is little more than a scam or a fraud. Recently worked there on a project, and the employer refused to pay! I arbitrated, and freelancer ensured that he paid me, then let him put a &#x27;revenge comment&#x27; in my feedback! What sort of crazy system is that? How can I ever arbitrate against a non-paying employer in future. And if I can&#x27;t, what protection do I have on this worthless scam or fraud site?
======
mtmail
> Has anyone else here found freelancer a bad site for workers?

Yes, lots, of not all advise is to avoid that and similar platforms. Use the
search at the bottom of the HN page and search for "freelancer.com"

\- Freelancer.com is destroying my life

\- Why you should think twice about Freelancer.com

\- Freelancer.com: Crazy or Evil?

\- Warn HN: Don't use www.freelancer.com platform

\- Freelancer.com scammed me What should I do?

------
ccdev
Aggresive charging practices is for me one of the top reasons for me to avoid
such websites. Website charges a large percentage fee based on the project's
cost before the project begins, and then becomes difficult with refunding when
the client refuses to cooperate.

